# سعودي يبتكر قفازاً إلكترونياً يترجم لغة الإشارة إلى أصوات



## سبع الليل (21 يناير 2008)

سعودي يبتكر قفازاً إلكترونياً يترجم لغة الإشارة إلى أصوات


ابتكر طالب سعودي قفازا إلكترونيا لتمكين الصم والبكم من التواصل بسهولة ووضوح مع الآخرين حيث تعمل تلك القفازات على ترجمة لغة الإشارة إلى كلام واضح ومسموع في دائرة قطرها يتراوح بين مترين إلى خمسة أمتار.
وقال فهد مهند جبريل أبو دية الطالب بقسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن لـ"الوطن" إن الفكرة نبعت لديه من خلال متابعته محاولات الصم والبكم لشرح للتواصل مع الآخرين من الأسوياء والتي كثيرا ما تفشل في خلق نوع من التفاهم المتبادل لعدم شيوع لغة الإشارة بين الناس وهو ما يسبب للصم والبكم إحباطا شديدا ويجعلهم ينحازون إلى العزلة. ولفت إلى أنه بدأ في دراسة لغة الإشارة والتعرف على عالم الصم والبكم حتى اهتدى إلى هذه الطريقة التي تساعد على تواصلهم مع الآخرين بيسر وسهولة.
وتتلخص فكرة الابتكار في ارتداء الشخص قفازين متصلين بجهاز كمبيوتر صغير يوضع في الجيب ومن ثم يضغط زر التحدث وزر اختيار اللغة وبينما هو يتحدث بلغة الإشارة تقوم المجسات الموضوعة في القفازين بالتعرف على تلك الإشارات ومن ثم ترسلها إلى الكمبيوتر والذي يحلل بدوره تلك الإشارات ويقوم بتحويلها إلى أصوات عبر مكبرات صوت صغيرة مثبتة في طرفي القفازين.. ويمكن اختيار نبرة الصوت لكي تناسب الشخص إن كان طفلاً أو امرأة أو رجلاً.
ولفت أبو دية إلى أنه أنجز نموذجا أوليا ناطقا بالإنجليزية ويفكر في عرضه في العديد من المعارض العلمية حول العالم، كما يعطف حاليا على برمجة ابتكاره ليكون ناطقا بالعربية وتغذية ذاكرة القفاز بأكثر من 10 آلاف كلمة بطريقة واقعية تشبه الصوت الطبيعي .

معلومات عن المخترع 

الاسم: مهند جبريل أبو دية
العمر: 22 عاما، جيزاني الأصل من مواليد جدة.
طالب في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن - قسم الفيزياء. 

منقول : جريدة الوطن

الثلاثاء 22/8/1428 هـ


----------



## سبع الليل (21 يناير 2008)

متى ترى الإختراعات الإسلامية النور​
وهنا تحدثت عنه جريدة الشرق الأوسط

الرابط


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2008)

اختراع عظيم فعلا
و الى الأمام دائما يا مسلمين


----------



## عزيز؟؟؟ (29 يناير 2008)

إلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى الامام والله توفق كل من يسعى ورا الخير وتعطيه على قد نيته يارب


----------



## الطيبات (29 يناير 2008)

ان شاء الله في تقدم مستمر 
الفكره أعجبتني خصوصا وأنها تساهم في مساعدة مثل هؤلاء الاشخاص (الصم والبكم)


----------



## توريس (12 فبراير 2008)

اختراع متميز فعلا والى الامام دائما يااخ مهند


----------



## هكربوي (2 مارس 2008)

لو ها الشي هذا صحيح يبقى في خير في الامة الاسلامية الحمد لله وهذا ليس اخترعا هذا معجزة بحد ذاتها واتمنى له التقدم الى الامام ويارب ينفع بيك المسملين يارب 


وتستاهل بوستين وبراءة اختراع 



تحياتي لكم سيدي هــــــــــــكـــــــر بــــــــوي


----------



## هكربوي (2 مارس 2008)

واتمنى بهذا الاختراع الكل ان يسجل اسمه معنا 
في الصلاة على رسول الامة ونور الاسلام نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## المهندسة الغريبة (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله في اخينا المخترع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## مبتدئه (20 مارس 2008)

الله يوفقه ان شا الله 

ونشوف اختراعات العرب والمسلمين ويرجعوا زي ما كانوا


----------



## نور سالم (22 مارس 2008)

كثر الله من امثاله


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (22 مارس 2008)

الحمدلله انه هناك منا من يبدع ويبتكر

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## هلبوز (23 مارس 2008)

وفقنا الله واياكم لطريق الابداع


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (24 مارس 2008)

الفكرة في حد ذاتها ممتازة فما بالك بالتنفيذ
أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مجاهد سكيني (6 يونيو 2009)

*مجاهد*

أعان الله كل من أراد الخير للمسلمين


----------



## ابو مجاهد001 (8 أبريل 2010)

الله يحييهم المهندسين العرب
للامام ان شاء الله


----------



## م.اشراق (30 مايو 2010)

انشاء الله دايما للامام
بس المشكلة ان اختراع زي ذا المفروض يلقي حقة في الاهتمام والدعم والنشر, بلاد الاسلام مليانة مبدعين بس فين الي يدعمهم


----------



## أحمد الدلنسي (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## كونى عائشة (1 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله 
ربنا يجعله من علماء المسلمين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tota smarty (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويارب نشوف الاختراع دا على مستوي العالم وترفع راس كل المسلمين يا اخي


----------



## * AishA * (31 يوليو 2010)

إختراع جدا جميل.. بورك للأمة شبابها..


----------

